# puppy with diarrhea



## lolaangelbanditsmom (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought a puppy on Sunday. The breeder was feeding her Chicken soup for the puppy lover's soul. She gave me a bag when I bought the dog so if I wanted to change I could go slow. I decided to keep her on it. 
I took her to the vet on Tuesday because I had a 72 hour health guarantee and I wanted her checked out. Vet says she looks great. No worms or parasites. She wasn't due shots for another week so we will get them when we have her ears done. 
Question is does this particular food have a tendency to produce very loose stools, the consistency of chocolate pudding. If so I need to find another food that is comparable to this price wise. My other dogs are on Blue Buffalo but I cannot afford to keep feeding this and was planning on switching them all to the Chicken soup dog food, but if it causes loose stools, I will have to find something else.

Terrie


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I would say every dog is different, you just have to see which kibble has a better outcome. You can try yogurt and canned pumpkin to firm the stools up.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

lola said:


> I bought a puppy on Sunday. The breeder was feeding her Chicken soup for the puppy lover's soul. She gave me a bag when I bought the dog so if I wanted to change I could go slow. I decided to keep her on it.
> I took her to the vet on Tuesday because I had a 72 hour health guarantee and I wanted her checked out. Vet says she looks great. No worms or parasites. She wasn't due shots for another week so we will get them when we have her ears done.
> Question is does this particular food have a tendency to produce very loose stools, the consistency of chocolate pudding. If so I need to find another food that is comparable to this price wise. My other dogs are on Blue Buffalo but I cannot afford to keep feeding this and was planning on switching them all to the Chicken soup dog food, but if it causes loose stools, I will have to find something else.
> 
> Terrie


Chicken soup isn't very good food and there are far better quality foods you can get. How about Taste of the wild which is also grain free and better ingedients. Alot of people here rave about it and it's an affordable dog food for the quality. You can add pumpkin but alot of dogs can be lactose intolerant when it comes to dairy so go easy on the yogurt.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Start out 1/2 old kibble and 1/2 new kibble for 3-5 days. 


Get yourself some Pumpkin pie filler or canned pumpkin and add a *tablespoon *to each feeding as it will help keep the stool firm and your puppy should adjust easily to the new kibble.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Start out 1/2 old kibble and 1/2 new kibble for 3-5 days.
> 
> 
> Get yourself some Pumpkin pie filler or canned pumpkin and add a *tablespoon *to each feeding as it will help keep the stool firm and your puppy should adjust easily to the new kibble.


:goodpost:I always forget to add that info. Just make sure the pumpkin is 100% pure pumpkin and not the pumpkin pie with added sugars and spices


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if your looking for something more affordable check out kirklands brand [ costco} its a good food for the money and really the best bang for the buck. And like mentioned above switch slowly.


----------



## lolaangelbanditsmom (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I probably will not go grain free as it is expensive. I do not have a costco in my area. Is there another place to get Kirklands or is it their brand?
I will be picking up some pumpkin today. Instead of yogurt, what if I just sprinkled probiotics on her food? I have some that we give my 2 month old grandaughter.
I just checked out the ratings on the Chicken Soup food and some give it 4 stars and some give it 5. The first four ingredients are meat so it has to be better than most right? I guess it could be just good on paper though, the reviews are mixed.


Terrie


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

costco is the only place we can get kirklands its there brand, If you dont have a card i think there cheapest membership is only like $25-$30 atleast up here it is and l save that in the long run anyways.


----------



## lolaangelbanditsmom (Jan 17, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> costco is the only place we can get kirklands its there brand, If you dont have a card i think there cheapest membership is only like $25-$30 atleast up here it is and l save that in the long run anyways.


I just checked locations of Costco and the closest one to my house is 196 miles. I don't think we will be using Kirklands lol.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there any feed stores around you? What about a Sams Club?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Use the search function on here for the food rating comparison chart. Print a copy. Find a local feed store. (almost always cheaper there then pet stores) Read through ingredients until you find an inexpensive one with a high score. That's what I did and I found Taste of the Wild. You can also buy it at Ace Hardware in most areas. I buy the Lamb because Ecko is allergic to chicken, but the average price is around $1.50 per pound. Sometimes you can find deals online too.


----------



## lolaangelbanditsmom (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks so much. I live in the boonies, of course we have feed stores lol. I will look at the food rating chart.

Terrie


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I use this site for review Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Dont be afraid to post questions, i once did too!


----------



## lolaangelbanditsmom (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the help and links. After researching Chicken Soup it seems to be a really good food for the money. I think I will stick with it and try the pumpkin and yogurt. A friend of mine mentioned stress from being away from litter mates and a new home may be causing the loose poops, so I am going to give it another week. She looks good and is super shiny and is eating the recommended amount and she actually had a turd today lol. I will keep you all updated. After all the reading I have done, I think I am going to switch my other dogs to this if it ends up working out for Lola.
BTW here she is


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Took me about a year to figure out what was good for my dog, grain free it was, so if it doesn't help you may have to just suck it up and go for the better food for the pups sake. She is adorable


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She is beautiful


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Im with bella, shes a real nice dog!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

omg shes adorabIe ..... i want to steaI her haha

that one has puppy of the month written aII over her face..... she needs to enter next month


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She has such a sweet face. 
Chicken Soup isn't a bad dog food. I used to feed my last dog that before all the grain free stuff came out. Just keep an eye on her and see how she does.


----------

